# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Album Single] Mỹ Tâm - Cho một tình yêu (2010) [FLAC]

## nghiango

Game Avatar phiên bản mới 2.0.0

_Nhắc đến game dien thoai Avatar  có lẽ hiện nay đa số các bạn trẻ đều biết đến, là một game tập hợp rất nhiều trò chơi, thu hút số lượng lớn các bạn trẻ tham gia, và đặc biệt là các bạn nữ với các game điện thoại như : Cờ tướng, Caro, Nông trại, chat chit tán gẫu…
_

Trong  trò chơi, các bạn có thể tạo nhân vật, kết bạn, chăm sóc thú nuôi, trồng cây như một thế giới thực trong game. Và thao tác chơi game cũng vô cùng đơn giản trong game có đồ họa sinh động như Avatar. Hướng dẫn chơi game: Sau khi đăng nhập, bạn có bản đồ với 3 khu vực: 
+ Khu công viên: Nơi mà bạn có thể chat chit tán gẫu, kết bạn cùng những người bạn dễ thương, và may mắn có thể gặp “người” tình của bạn ở đây đấy nhé. Trước mỗi công viên còn có các hang quán để cùng galang với các bạn nữ đó, còn không mau chinh phục các em đi nào… 
+ Khu Thành Phố:  Nơi mua sắm làm đẹp, khu giải trí, tại đây các bạn tha hồ đi shopping, chọn lựa cho mình những món đồ ưng ý nhất nhé, đặc biệt phòng giải trí là nơi các bạn giao lưu học hỏi các bộ môn cờ tướng, caro, đánh bài.. và nhiều game khác nữa, cùng khám phá  và tai game avatar ngay thôi nào!



+ Khu nông trại: Bạn muốn trở thành cao thủ câu cá không nào, hay là một bác nông dân chăm chỉ, hehe. Cùng thử sức mình qua các trò chơi của Game điện thoại Avatar nhé. 



Hình ảnh Game điện thoại avatar

*Tải game điện thoại Avatar 2.0.0*




> *Java*
> Avatar HD 241 (jar) | jad (14)
> Avatar241 (jar) | jad (15)
> AvatarHD240 (jar) | jad (14)
> Avatar240 (jar) | jad (14)
> AvatarHD230 (jar) | jad (36)
> Avatar230 (jar) | jad (27)
> 
> *Android*
> ...


_Nguồn: tai game bigone_
pho hoi reverside resort khach san sea & sand khach san imperial hue khach san newstar khach san century riverside hue ana mandara hue resort & spa khach san romance huong giang hotel resort & spa khach san tigon remium hotel khach san la residence hotel khach san gold khach san mondial lang co beach resort  khach san heritage hue vedana lagoon resort & spa best western premier indochine palace khach san camelia hue khach san sai gon morin pilgrimage village hue resort & spa vinpearl resort nha trang vinpearl luxury nha trang six senses ninh van bay evason ana madara nha trang an lam ninh van bay mia resort khach san novotel nha trang khach san sheraton nha trang sunrise nha trang resort & spa diamond bay resort & spa best westrn hom tam island resort white sand doclet resort & spa khach san michelia

----------

